# Browning Compound Stalker Info Needed



## Brother65 (Jan 15, 2006)

I picked up a Browning Compound Stalker at a yard sale and was curious what I have. the only info on the bow says Amo 45" and String Length 42". The peak weight looks like it has beed rubbed off or had something dripped on it. It isn't legible. The bow looks to be in really good shape, but does need a new string. I was curious what years they were made and what weight and draw length this one probably is. I did a Google and a search here with no luck. Any other information you might have would be appreciated.


----------

